# Any one interested in a group ebay buy ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to set up another couple of 20 oz paintball Co2 systems, I am planning to order at least 2 regulators and 2 on off valves from ebay, I am debating on weather or not to try and buy the co2 tanks localy either used off craigslist or try and get a deal new from a local paintball store.

The cost should be about $50 with out the tanks ! I am going to order 2 for sure, I would be willing to order a few more at the same time if anybody is interested .

This is the basic valve it is about $25 landed cost.









This is the pin valve replacment it is needed as the regulator can not depress the pin valve . About $10 landed.










A tank is about $40 new in vancouver or $25 or so shipped off ebay you can find them on craigslist or maybe you know a paintballer, I am going to contact some paintball shops to see if I can get a deal on some new or used. If you pick up a used one check the Hydro date ( basicly the expiry date ) they need to be recertified every 5 years. I just had one recertified and filled for $15 .









You may need this adapter from home depot (watts A-360 5/8 flare x1/2 Fip) it is about $4 , spend a few dolloars more for Gas fitters teflon tape or just use the cheaper plubers teflon tape.








You will need to pick up a bubble counter, diffuser, check valve and silicone tubing. all can be found locally for pretty cheap . You make the bubble counter your self.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i can talk to a few people for you about the co2 tanks as i am sponcerd for paintball.... i personaly don not have any as i shoot compressed air but i will talk to my sponcers once i know a ruff number.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

sure sounds good I know Co2 is old school so I figured I could get some used tanks pretty cheap !


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yup u sure can. its not even useful in paintball so i am glad there is another use for them. what size tank were u looking for? 9oz,14oz,20oz or what?


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

20 oz bottles !


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

ok i will look into it for you.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I would be interested. You figure everything would cost around 70-80?


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

dont know if the group by is still available but i am in!!!.... doesnt seem like that many people are interested and i think its because of the title... need to put co2 in the title and im sure more people will be interested.. LMK if this group buy is still available, ill probably need 2 co2 tanks.. pm me if anything..


----------

